

Mac OS X never really goes to sleep when plugged in - dorfsmay

If you leave your power cord plugged in, your Mac never really goes to sleep, it keeps talking on the network to gmail, dropbox etc...<p>It looks asleep, the light behind the apple goes off, but if you check network traffic on your router you&#x27;ll find that it keeps chatting to all its friends.<p>Same thing if it is completely asleep and you plug it in, traffic picks up immediately.
======
typicalrunt
This isn't new. It's simply Power Nap [1]. You can turn it off in System
Preferences -> Energy Saver.

[http://support.apple.com/kb/ht5394](http://support.apple.com/kb/ht5394)

